
Ask HN: How much salary should I expect in Goldman Sachs Hong Kong? - symbolepro
For a software developer with 5 years experience.
======
jklein11
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Goldman-Sachs-Senior-
Develo...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Goldman-Sachs-Senior-Developer-
Hong-Kong-Salaries-EJI_IE2800.0,13_KO14,30_IL.31,40_IC2308631.htm)

